# What can help



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

When I bought my car, the last owner used alloy wheel cleaner to clean up the engine, however I'd guess looking at it they left it there for ages and it must have been acidic as well, the engine's covered in white oxidation all over and it looks real horrible.

I've tried Orange Zest, with paint brush and APC in the same fashion, but neither of these seemed to help, any ideas on what I can use to help remove this before I end up ripping it out and throwing it away.

If and when I can get rid of the oxidation I'll need and want to coat it to stop it coming back.


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

sand it down? using a dremil or summit?


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

^^^ LOL great minds think alike however Subaru Engine bays aren't sanding/dremmel friendly unfortunately, hence why I was thinking along the chemical route.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hit it again with wheel acid...rinse it really well

i think bare alloy bits do go all white n funny over time...bit on my engine do, i just acid em once in a while and wash it off well

heres mine..not bad for a 89 car with 160k on it


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

oh yeah...use wd40 bare bits over the winter then do a reclean in spring


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Ill recommend WD40 for anythin mechanical its wonder juice!
great for getting dirt out of door locks! leave a very greasy residue tho!

see it as a message take your head off and get it mirror polished, or coated n car colour would look mint!:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, I've got some acid wheel cleaner somewhere, I'll give it a hit with that, just hope when I wash it off it doesn't go over the bodywork. Then I'll give it a good coating of something, WD40 sounds good, but I also like the idea of Sonus motor Kote, which I'd guess will do the same, without leaving a greasy coating.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> hit it again with wheel acid...rinse it really well
> 
> i think bare alloy bits do go all white n funny over time...bit on my engine do, i just acid em once in a while and wash it off well
> 
> heres mine..not bad for a 89 car with 160k on it


Blimey, wheel acid, I wouldn't of thought of that.


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Steveo,

How do you keep you washer fluid bottle so clean?
I have the same typr in my Scirocco GT2, but is in a right state!

Is that the original one? Or did you buy a new one!?

Cheers.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

I have just bought some super solve engine degreaser, which i am waiting to use. I have the wheel acid which you said you used, wouldn't this strip the paint from inside the engine bay area?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i cleaned the washer bottle with white spirit and a rag...took it off so i could get all round it

ive not a problem with acid on the paint work...obviously you need to be carefull where you spray it and dont let it stand too long...you could always brush it on the engine parts if your worried


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Great, cheers!

How did you get the inside so clean also?
Was that just a rinse out with soapy water?

cheers


----------

